# men with flower tattoos



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

what do you think of men having flowers for tattoos?

think it looks gay?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

they look pretty


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

yes


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

pretty gay sorry


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

depends

if its a sunflower on his hip bone, then it makes him a poof

if its some sort of cyber flower, jumping out to munch a few people, then its lets poofy


----------



## Pancake (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Pancake said:


>


HAHA


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I have some. Tattoo's are personal - get them for you not anyone else!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Careful, Robsta has lots of tattoos. One of his might be a flower.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

might aswell have two guys butt f$cking tattooed on your ar$e!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i have a 5h1t tattoo on my ribs, its pretty small, ive been wanting it done over for years and am now gonna

i was think i could have 3 things to simbolise my kids, like one thing over the existing tattoo then 2 others like leeding round my side

using flowers as an example, i could have like 2 blue flowers and one pink (get me?)

but obviously flowers are gay so what could i replace the flower with?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

flowers in japenese designs with the black and grey shading are sweet


----------



## Pancake (Oct 24, 2010)

Motorbikes? Power tools?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Was_Eric said:


> i have a 5h1t tattoo on my ribs, its pretty small, ive been wanting it done over for years and am now gonna
> 
> i was think i could have 3 things to simbolise my kids, like one thing over the existing tattoo then 2 others like leeding round my side
> 
> ...


A syringe, a needle, and a bottle of alpha test-1000.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Replace them with a tatto of a Gardener


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

it depends in what context, i have a full jap sleeve with flowers at various points, which is suited to the tattoo. However if you have a single rose on your chest, then that looks pretty gay!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> Replace them with a tatto of a Gardener


interesting suggestion

i think it is currently in the lead just in front of the two dudes butt f|_|(king


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I was thinking of getting a small cherry tree under the far side of one of my t!ts or on the top right of my back near my shoulder!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paddyrr3 said:


> it depends in what context, i have a full jap sleeve with flowers at various points, which is suited to the tattoo. However if you have a single rose on your chest, then that looks pretty gay!


Pic's??? Massive fan of Japenese sleeves


----------



## Jazzaman (Mar 18, 2011)

Not even slightly in the right context. Plenty of traditional japanese designs include multicoloured flowers. I'd imagine a lot of Yakuza would take offense to you calling you gay. I don't care how big you are  I wouldn't **** with them.

Jay


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.needlesandsins.com/2009/07/24/Ostling%2520Tattoo%2520Skin.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.needlesandsins.com/2009/07/&usg=__rWW_xXhUujJbsf0C2glnhh4EHNU=&h=320&w=480&sz=62&hl=en&start=100&sig2=Gwsv4R1frM4dUwOX0_2LXQ&zoom=1&tbnid=aWcVJ3N9PYEzvM:&tbnh=128&tbnw=171&ei=5gyvTcSDC4iK4QaQqv27CA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dman%2Bflower%2Btattoos%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1470%26bih%3D748%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=109&oei=vgyvTfnwH8jM4ga8oNzGCA&page=4&ndsp=38&ved=1t:429,r:33,s:100&tx=89&ty=68

this dude doesnt mind


----------



## Pancake (Oct 24, 2010)

Just because Japanese mobsters wear tattoos with flowers on them doesn't make it cool or even heterosexual for a middle-aged white man from Middlesex to do so as well.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pancake said:


> Just because Japanese mobsters wear tattoos with flowers on them doesn't make it cool or even heterosexual for a middle-aged white man from Middlesex to do so as well.


Is the middle age man from Middlesex a Yakuza???


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Pancake said:


> Just because Japanese mobsters wear tattoos with flowers on them doesn't make it cool or even heterosexual for a middle-aged white man from Middlesex to do so as well.


what about a geezer in his 30s from manchester?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Was_Eric said:


> what about a geezer in his 30s from manchester?


You take things too far eric


----------



## Pancake (Oct 24, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> what about a geezer in his 30s from manchester?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

But you are gay eric, so why does it matter.

I suggest a tattoo of dale winton over your heart, with quotations saying "shop till you drop"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

"Check it out, check it out"


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Nowt wrong with flowers


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I dont think flowers tattoed on men is gay at all, I have a nice red rose and it looks quite manly, which is more than can be said by the portrait of the hunk thats holding it between his lips !


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fvck what other people think lol you have to look at it more than them. I don't think it looks if done properly

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I have jap stuff which includes flowers on my left arm and hand and my left leg. Also have roses on my back morphing into skulls under various other designs.

I dont care if you think it looks gay because you wouldn't have the balls to say to my face if you ever met me.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Doesn't Vin Diesel have them round his nipples? Or is that just on xXx?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> I was thinking of getting a small cherry tree under the far side of one of my t!ts or on the top right of my back near my shoulder!


thanks for contributing to my thread fella, its appreciated, and a valuable contribution

your avi is a bit weird tho man, is it you coz it looks a bit like something of that jap movie where that ghost thing lives in the cupboard and climbs walls, or the ghost girl out of the ring or somethin


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> But you are gay eric, so why does it matter.
> 
> I suggest a tattoo of dale winton over your heart, with quotations saying "shop till you drop"


i was, im not gay anymore so its important to have a straight tattoo


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Flowers are cool, and definitely a better choice than any shiiite tribal tattoos that probably cover most of the people calling flowers gay.


----------



## lizardlover (Nov 14, 2009)

definately nowt wrong with flowers . i would go with some large roses, 2 black and 1 red if i was gonna have my ribs done.


----------



## lizardlover (Nov 14, 2009)

DanB said:


> Flowers are cool, and definitely a better choice than any shiiite tribal tattoos that probably cover most of the people calling flowers gay.


ay ! i like tribal stuff if its done properly


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

I have a fit gypsy woman with a v large rose on my forearm. Looks nice. Chicks dig it, I like it. And im not gay. Last time i checked anyway


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> thanks for contributing to my thread fella, its appreciated, and a valuable contribution
> 
> your avi is a bit weird tho man, is it you coz it looks a bit like something of that jap movie where that ghost thing lives in the cupboard and climbs walls, or the ghost girl out of the ring or somethin


That seems to be the census on this forum. But I would swap the bit to very

 (But really :crying: )


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Ive got some Lotus flowers in my japanese sleeve, there very small and just filler really.

My right sleeve im currently in the process of lasering off apart from a few bits


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Ive got some Lotus flowers in my japanese sleeve, there very small and just filler really.
> 
> My right sleeve im currently in the process of lasering off apart from a few bits


Does it scar?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Ive got some Lotus flowers in my japanese sleeve, there very small and just filler really.
> 
> My right sleeve im currently in the process of lasering off apart from a few bits


how does it look after it is lasered?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> how does it look after it is lasered?


Going in for my consultation Thursday (next thursday) so ill let you know, ill post it in my journal

Been told it doesnt scar though


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

were members of a site that is filled with people asking advice on getting there bodies into shape, diets, skin care, tanning, teeth whitening kits etc, think tattoo's of flowers is pretty macho compared to this


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I want an olive tree on one of my pecs.. thats sort of a flower


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

jap sleeve with flowers i have, and certainly not gay but your entitled to your opinion. i would be interested to know what you have as im sure ppl would have an opinion of what ever it or they are. i find most critics of tattoos have none at all, the thing is ppl with tats have no opinion or thoughts on what you dont have or why coz we dont care, live and let live and stop taking so much notice of others and all this gay talk maybe you should come out of the closet and call ya self daffney. only a joke guys dont take offence


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

gay


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

paddyrr3 said:


> it depends in what context, i have a full jap sleeve with flowers at various points, which is suited to the tattoo. However if you have a single rose on your chest, then that looks pretty gay!


Depends if you are from Yorkshire or lancashire then the rose has meaning - Big up the White Rose


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

You are only gay if you like to [email protected] men. Flowers could be assosiated with being feminate but not gay


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive got flowers in my japanese sleeve and personally I like them - I dont really see how a flower is in anyway gay - I am quite comfortable with my sexuality although my boyfriend doesnt like them lol!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Not as gay as someone with a photo of their ar$e as avatar on a public forum! :S


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

F.M.J said:


> Not as gay as someone with a photo of their ar$e as avatar on a public forum! :S


what if i got the flower tattoo on my bottom and then had it as my avi on a public forum?


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Iv got cherry blossom tattoo'd on me, there's one near my arm pit which has gone a bit pink  Its manly!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

jesus wept! flower tattoos, whatever next! The problem with tattoos is it's very hard to be original, you think you're being cool/original/hard, whatever, but 10 mins later another Joey essex walks in and asks for something virtually the same!

There are other ways to look reem.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> jesus wept! flower tattoos, whatever next! The problem with tattoos is it's very hard to be original, you think you're being cool/original/hard, whatever, but 10 mins later another Joey essex walks in and asks for something virtually the same!
> 
> There are other ways to look reem.


would wearing shoes 2 sizes too small so they dont crease be one way of looking reem


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Flower tattoos, like most tattoos, can look great or gay - it depends! Flowers are fine if they're in a bigger tattoo such as a sleeve (Randy Orton has a rose on his left arm sleeve for his daughter). They are almost compulsory in good Japanese sleeves! Roses are also fine on their own if they're dedicated to a female, say a daughter or wife, mother possibly. There has to be a girls name next to it IMO. We English can also have a tattoo of a rose because it's our national symbol, as long as it's the same as used by the rugby team, and you have ENGLAND wrote next to it. Personally I think other flowers look gay on men. I'd get a rose tattoo if I got married and others for daughters, but no other flowers. I myself love the tribal tats but they must be done right.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't stand the look of Sleeves, they look so wrong IMO small tatts are ok but big ugly things covering your whole arm are horrendous IMO its like vandalising your body lol. All IMO before anyone takes offence, I don't think tatts of flowers look gay they just look ****e lol. I've never seen a sleeve that I thought looked even ok..


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

barsnack said:


> would wearing shoes 2 sizes too small so they dont crease be one way of looking reem


YEP, can't talk now, just off to my local Smart car dealer to buy a mini range rover.

shiit, can't believe i watch that crap.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

A few here... flowers.. butterflies.. etc just get what you want mate.. the worst thing you can do is get something that you dont want!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Nah theyre not gay, get what you want mate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

i wouldnt like the mr to have a flower tattoo, but if he really wanted one fair enough  only if he had my name in it though lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

they do look alright if you had some in the backround though


----------



## jackroll (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't think that a man having a flower tattoo looks gay, tattoos are for everyone and if you like it you can draw it.

_____________

Tattoo Equipment


----------

